# 8,ooo for Agnès already



## DearPrudence

It will become hard to find something to say now and I have the impression that it was only yesterday that you had 7,000.

So let's Pifou announce the great news:
you have already reached 8,000 posts: *congratulations!*

It's definitely a big* GLOP GLOP GLOP!!!!*​ 
Thank you for all your help and answers.


----------



## zaby

Bravo Agnès, 

et merci pour ces 8000 messages,​toujours magiques​


----------



## Vanda

Déjà?!? 

Comme ça on ne peut pas te suivre!

8.000 mercis!
​


----------



## geve

*Encoooooore mille de plus ?* 

J'avais prévu le coup (moi-t-aussi, je peux être finaude), et t'avais mis tout spécialement de côté mon plus beau sourire 
(c'est un peu long, j'espère que tu as une bonne tasse de ricoré à portée de main (ah non, c'était pas ça ?))


----------



## cuchuflete

8,001
 Quagnès,

You are both of these!

and plenty of this.

Un gran quabbraccio,
cuchu
​ 

​


----------



## Fernando

Go on for the 9,000. Thank you for your posts.


----------



## Outsider

_Merci, Agnès !
Pour vous...
_​


----------



## la reine victoria

8000 déjà Agnès! ​ 
Bravo!
       ​ 

It's obvious you were practising your keyboard skills when you were a small baby!​ 

Félicitations et merci.​ 

LRV​


----------



## la grive solitaire

*8.000 Félicitations, Agnès*!​ 
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/agnes/show/ ​


----------



## anangelaway

*Félicitations Agnès et merci!*

 

Voici mon *petit cadeau* !
Une de mes favorites et personnelles, il est timide mais lui aussi t'embrasse.

​


----------



## mickaël

*8 000 lanternes éclairées* (avec quelques oreilles tirées en pointe, mais il faut l'avouer, en grande douceur et avec gentillesse  )
 

Merci.


----------



## elroy

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!*​ 
Ich schätze herzlich deine Anwesenheit im Forum, als sprachbegabtes und immer hilfreiches Mitglied, als wunderbare Moderatorin und als Freundin an alle. 
Hoffentlich findest du mal Zeit, um die deutsche Sprache wieder aufzunehmen. ​


----------



## Mei

Wow, 8000 thoughts! Congratulations Agnès! 

Mei


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

A G N E S,

Grâce à ta présence sur le forum FR_EN, pas besoin de ce genre d'instruments : je peux quelques fois me sentir rajeunir en te lisant... 
Mais tu n'es pas que ceci, en fait, au fond (l'Ange, ne regarde pas ça !) , je crois bien que tu ressembles plutôt à cela... Non ?  
Merci !


----------



## Whodunit

!!! Déjà 8.025 !!![/SIZE]​ 
*Je*
*suis*
*d'accord*
*avec Elias que*
*tu devrais créer un*
*fil dans notre forum allemand.*
*Tu as écrit au-dessus de 8.000 messages, **mais*
*tu n'ai jamais demandé quelque chose dans le forum allemand.*​ 
* En tout cas, merci pour tes messages gentils qui valent la peine d'être lu. *​


----------



## xav

En fait, moi, je verrais plutôt Agnès comme ceci :
http://www.masse-fr.com/critiques/annapurna_herzog.html 

En dépit de la raréfaction de l'oxygène, elle poursuit une allure de plus en plus soutenue. Elle marche sur les traces de Junko Tabei http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Junko_Tabei
et de Christine Janin, première Française sur le toit du monde. Pourtant, à l'image de celle-ci, elle ne se laisse pas dévorer par l'ambition et continue de tendre une main secourable aux plus défavorisés d'entre nous.

Parée pour le dernier coup de collier, Agnès ? plus que 844 messages ! 
(environ : http://www.ffme.fr/expedition/sommet/everest/index.htm)

Et que se passe-t-il après ? L'apesanteur ? Le nirvana ? Seuls quelques initiés pourraient nous en parler aujourd'hui - nous attendons vos impressions avec impatience !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

xav said:
			
		

> _Last edited by xav : Today at 04:13 PM. Reason: pff ! Je sais toujours pas renommer les liens !! http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=866923 _


Demande à Agnès !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

Je me joins à tous pour vous féliciter.

Merci pour votre gentillesse, vous êtes à la fois une amie, une modératrice, une sage, une conseillère, bref le comble de l´élégance

et puisque vous en portez plusieurs en voici quelques uns de rechange 

M E R C I​


​Martine


----------



## América

Agnès muchas felicidades por los 8000, (el 8 es mi número preferido).

Espero algún día subirme al tren de los 8000 contigo,


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Mercì*
*Agnès*


----------



## LV4-26

Sonnez clochers et campaniles.
En cette après-midi d'Avril,
Un bruit se répand dans la ville.
Vague qui enfle et qui jubile
Onde mobile, rumeur agile
Par les chemins, elle se faufile,
Portée par des lèvres fébriles
Et qui murmurent, volubiles,
"Voici qu'Agnès est à huit mille !"

Joyeux postif ! 
Pour 8000, des octosyllabes s'imposaient, non ?


----------



## ElaineG

Mon dieu! Encore?! Incroyable, formidable....

OK, I've exhausted my rusty rusty French.  Many thanks and congratulations, Agnès dear, you put the "ooh" in "ooh la la."


----------



## Kelly B

Cette fois ci je me contente de te remercier et de te feliciter de nouveau. Joyeux postiversaire!


----------



## Agnès E.

I see much more kindness, generosity and elegance in the preceeding 23 posts than in my everestian written production...


Quelle éloquence, chère Prudence ! en un son tout est dit : félicitations !
Zaby, la magie des hauteurs, d'humilité quelle belle leçon !
Vanda... me suivre, difficile ? allons, venez, dansons !
Geve, point n'est besoin de ricoré lorsque l'on assiste à une telle exposition.
Cuchu, sucré-épicé ou... douce et hot, mmh ? Never mind: excellent combination!
Fernando, I'm not a lier ... and 9000 are not an impossible mission.
Outsider, quel raffinement pour cette florale composition !
Votre Majesté, je vois que vous avez utilisé vos royaux pouvoirs pour dénicher la preuve de ma précoce addiction.
Douce Grive, j'aimerais avoir le talent de cette Agnes-là ! Quelle passion !
Cher Ange, j'adore cette photo, c'est un merveilleux cadeau ! merci de cette gentille attention.
Mickaël, je tire parfois les oreilles, c'est vrai, mais pour la bonne cause, hein, je n'ai aucune mauvaise intention !
Elroy, das war grausam... na und, ich habe alles einverstanden! Bravo pour cette incitation.
Mei, thank you for your nice words and congratulations.
Karine, tout est faux, je proteste ! c'est de la désinformation !
Whodunit, merci beaucoup pour ce magnifique et poétique travail de rédaction. 
Xav, vous remarquerez combien d'efforts je fais pour être à la hauteur de ma réputation.
Martine, je ne sais que dire, sauf merci : merci de m'aider à peaufiner ma présentation.
América et tigger, muchas gracias de todo corazón
Jean-Michel, des octosyllabes, et quels octosyllabes, en effet ! Une véritable incantation !
Elaine, mon panda préféré parmi tous les koalas pandas, voici la preuve que tous les pandas aussi sont de gentils garçons.
Kelly Chou, this time again you were no curmudgeon, I could hear you sing these congratulations. 

À tous : encore merci et... félicitations !


----------



## timpeac

Ah, how did I miss this one - thanks for your help, humour and moderation!


----------



## fenixpollo

I missed the last one... I was too slow.  I'm glad I could get here in time for this one and thank you for your contributions and your collaboration.

*Happy Postiversary, Agnès!*


----------



## ILT

Agnès, words cannot express what I want to say, but I'll try with a simple thank you for everything, for all the help, for all the time 

Félicitations (look, the paparazzi found you!)


----------



## nichec

Yeah, I know, I'm late and I don't really have anything creative in my head...but I still have to drop by and say:
Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## DDT

249 posts de retard...pas mal, n'est-ce pas ?  

donc donc donc je commence à te souhaiter jouyeux 9000 postiversaire, ça va pas tarder, quoi !

et puis un truc qui m'aiguise l'appétit    

et finalement *MERCI Agnès !!!
*​DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Agnès!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Sorry for being late.... but allow me to express my deep appreciation for your sincere warmth and your wonderfully colorful comments. 

Cariños,
Laura


----------

